# Betta with parasite? Swim bladder issues?



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi. I brought my betta home shortly after Christmas and we're already running into problems and I'm at a loss of what to do. 

(if you don't want to read the introduction part, just go straight to the second paragraph below)

Until about a week ago, Inman (my betta) acted happy and healthy. He was as active as I know betta's should be. He lives in a 3 gallon Eclipse tank, no tank mates. I normally do a partial water change once a week with dechlorinated tap water and keep the temperature between 78-84 degrees F. He has a heater used for small tanks, but my room can get so warm I don't really need it. Anyway, about a week ago I noticed white specks on his anal and caudal fins. I've done research on common betta diseases and knew that this had to be it. Of course, my filtration system had just quit working and i had ordered a new, but this ich problem made me uneasy. So i started treating him with Quickcure. I did two drops instead of three, simply because I did not want to risk overdosing him. Well, the ich did not go away - in fact, just the other morning, there were more granules around him. I've been getting a lot of advice from a local aquarium store and they told me to completely clean the tank, which I did, and to continue to treat him. 

Now, after I starting treating him for Ich again yesterday, he acts so listless. When I put my new filter in, he stayed away from the current, as if it pains him to swim too hard. He also seems somewhat bloated - in fact, staff at the aquarium store said he looked over weight. I feed him 2-3 betta bites twice a day and once in a while a freeze dried blood worm. I gave him part of a pea today, as I know that that can help relieve constipation. BUT my main concern now is what I can only describe as a slight mass on his face. It's not like a discolored lump. it's more like there is a little swelling right about his lip. I didn't think much of it until there seemed to be white stuff coming out of it, more like from underneath it, if that makes sense. and like I said, i tends to stay in one spot unless i approach and he still eats well. I haven't seen much poo today either. I didn't call the aquarium store again because, although i usually trust their judgment, they dismissed some of the things I told them and said he looked healthy, which he does except for the mass and his listlessness. I was a little disappointed because when Inman and I returned, I noticed the white stuff above his lip again. I haven't treated him with any more QuickCure sense yesterday and I did another complete water change today. I don't know what this mass is - is it a parasite? is he having swim bladder issues? I need some advice - I'm trying to get it from anyone and anywhere. Please. 

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,welcome,and I am sorry you are having issues with him.The cause of the ich is the temp fluctuates too much.He needs to stay at 84-86.I recommend the higher 86.Quick cure will work,but it takes time.So instead for now,since to me he sounds stressed even more,stop the quick cure.Get his temp up and stable,and add aquarium salt.The box will tell you the medicinal dose.If possible boil some dried oak leaves,unless you think you can order some Indian Almond leaves,which is better.After boiling the leaves into a tea,add enough to turn the water an amber color,slowly.Let it cool before of course.The darkened water will help soothe any irritation he has.If at all possible,please try to get a picture of the lesion on his face.For the bloating,stop feeding the freeze dried bloodworms.They will cause bloating terribly.Instead get a pack of frozen from a LFS and feed him these once a week or every few days.Is his food flakes?If so that is only adding to the bloat.I suggest you get him on pellets,and since he sounds prone to the bloating,soak them for a few minutes before feeding,so they dont swell in his belly.Good brands are Hikari,Ocean Nutrition and Attisons.Good luck with him and i wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! 

I do feed him mostly betta bites and I usually limit the bloodworms to once or twice a week, but I'm going to stop that for now. 

The white "spot" on his face seems to have fallen off - I don't know if I should be concerned about that. Also, I called my local aquarium store again (i've been calling almost every day) and tried to explain to them Inman's odd white spot, his listlessness, and bloating to the best of my ability. They recommended I use Bettafix, so I just put some of that in. I will probably try the salt though. I'm not sure where at the moment I could get some dried oak leaves. 

He's out right now, but lately he has just been hiding for most of the time. I seems a little perkier today, although I might just be too hopeful. Also, his color looks dull and grayish. He's usually blue.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lIf you cant find the oak leaves thats fine,it just soothes stress.The bettafix though,stop using it.Its just a diluted version of melafix,and that stuff is the worst thing to give to bettas,gouramis and other labrynth breathing fish.It irritates the gills and causes them inflammation and breathing issues.An easy example:take a nice big whiff of the stuff.I mean get your nose really down on it.Smell that?See how it clears your sinuses?Imagine having to be in a room full of that smell.It would make you sick.Since labrynth fishes depend on the air from the surface,the vapors of the bettafix seeps into the atmosphere and its just like you sniffing it for days.The salt and warmth will fix him 10Xs faster and he wont be as listless.

Heres a link to an auction on the IALs,if you are interested.Its a really good price.
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

Throughout treatment and while he's so lethargic, should I keep the air filter circulating? Or should I keep the water level down lower without the filter? Lately he tends to rest at the bottom of the tank. Right now, I'm honestly not sure if he's resting sometimes or if he's just too ill to do much. He was more active today - swimming in the front part of the tank while I was around. How do bettas usually rest?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They rest by plopping on a leaf,providing they have one or in a spot they feel safe,sometimes at the top,close to get air or at the bottom,in a cave,or on the gravel.Just not on the side.If he seems to be having swimming problems,struggling to get up,take the aeration off,or cut it down to about two bubbles per second.If you have an airstone it would be better.(Do you mean filter or air flow)You can drop his water down a bit but remember,the less water he has the more frequently itll need changing.If he doesnt have a cover on the top,Try to cover the tank with some seran wrap,with a small vent hole in the corner,(inch square)and keep him toasty warm.The added humidity will help,and he wont get sick from breathing too dry or too cool air.The air will be the same temp as the rest of the tank,a trick i learned from breeding.


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

So I'm about to add some aquarium salt. Now there are a couple spots at the ends of his finds that are red - bacterial infection? I'm think I'm going to just try to keep that water warm and add the aquarium salt. My poor guy. Any other last suggestions? When I said filter, I was referring to the movement of the water from the filtration system. Should i keep it running? I've removed carbon from it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The red sounds like fin rot.Thats easily treated by the warm water and salt too.If the flow is bothering him,it wouldnt hurt to remove the filter,or baffle it.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/filter-baffle-8822.html


----------



## rvanausd (Jan 28, 2011)

Poor Inman passed Saturday night. His health took a spiral downward with a 12 hour period. I did what I could - I may have been able to do more. Truth be told, I picked out Inman because he didn't seem like most glamorous (but he didn't look unhealthy - just young, needed to mature). I wanted to see him flourish and I did for a while. But I still witnessed everything that I did not want to see in a betta and most of it happened within one day. I'm a first-time Betta mommy and I would like to be a betta mommy to another one soon. I want to make the necessary preparations and learn natural preventative methods and good caring techniques first. Don't get me wrong, I did my research before Inman came home and I watched him consistently. It wasn't enough. I miss Inman, I but I would like to see another little grouchy face soon, hopefully within the next couple of months. Thank you.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry he passed.I know how it feels to do all you can and them still fade away.RIP,Inman.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Aww Im so sorry rvan, i know how u feel, especially if youve had them awhile. I remember when my 6 inch 6 month old goldie passed RIP Inman


----------

